# A monk of Amethyst's Betta



## Amethystmonk (Mar 17, 2014)

So I have been lurking on the site for many years. I love Betta but never had the time or energy I thought a tank would deserve. When I had been about ready to give it a go I found out I had cancer. After Chemo and Radiation I was tired all the time. On top of that I had to go back to work much earlier then my Doctor's wanted. Two years on I have a clean bill of health and got laid off. With nothing to do, and a very nice severance package, I decided to start my tanks. 

I have a baby (From Petco) in a 2 gallon tank next to my desk. I'm fairly certain it's a girl but I will wait for her to grow know for sure. I am calling it Aubergin. Below is her tank setup. 










Then there is my boy Percy. I adore this guy. He was my first fish in this adventure. He is a Dragon CT. So pretty and super interested in everything I do. 

Percy









His tank










When I got Aubergin I also got an adult CT female, Lilac. I had them in Percy's current tank with a divider. Went to go eat and I come back and Aubergin is swimming around with Lilac. I freaked out and pulled Lilac out of the tank. My hubs reminded me that we had a ten gallon set up sitting in storage. I broke it out cleaned it up got the decor and four more female Betta for a sorority. 

It was a dream to start one but I though maybe months from now. Well a month turned into a lot less time. Now I have five female CT's. They all get along well. A nip here and there but nothing serious. I am TOTALLY surprised at how well it worked out. 

Cambodian CT - Female - Ruby
Cambodian CT - Female - Scarlett (she has an odd black line in her scales)
Wild-type CT - Female - Lilac
Royal Blue CT - Female - Sapphire
Metallic CT - Female - Ula (Alpha Female)

Tank









Lilac



















Scarlett










Sapphire 










Ula










Hopefully more pics to come. I am thinking about breeding my Betta's but that won't be till summer time.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Well, it looks like you jumped in with both feet! I'm glad you now have time for your dream of keeping bettas. Your sorority tank is very pretty.

I look forward to hearing more of you adventures!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm glad that you were able to get some wonderful bettas! I can't wait to hear all the stories I'm sure you'll have to tell with all the antics they get up to!


----------

